# test 400 an equipoise cycle frist time on both so a little help



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guy

looking to do a 10 to 12 week cyce of test400 and equipoise to lean up and gain but i am un sure on how much to take and what pct is best and i have never done test

i am 6ft2 18st gr8 deit traing just over 5years this year i meAn it so little help plz

thanks

jamie


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Eq is a good med imo for lean gains but it takes time to kick in and needs a little longer to reap the benefits of it.

You say this is your first cycle you woukld be better off just running test alone for 12 weeks with a clean diet. Have you looked into pct?


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

nt really pal nt for test any way it hav done deca and dbol abd 2year ago when i was young lol u no as u no i wanna be a big man and all that so no iam taking the time to lean and take advise so plz tell


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Whats your body fat?

If you wanna 'lean up' you need to loose some fat, thus eat bellow maintenance level which may be difficult while on EQ as it causes hunger.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

PCT= Post cycle therapy after your cycle you need this to help recover your natural testosterone production.

Simple pct, Clomid 100/100/50/50

nolvadex 20/20/20/20

Also HCG is something you need to look at to keep ya nuts fireing whilst on cycle.

500-1000iu per week from your 3rd week on cycle

Read the stickies round the forum and you will find some good info.


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok pal so if i was just thinking test wats dosge and pct wud be gd


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I rarely do "PCT" as touted, and wouldnt, unless I experienced issues post cycle. In fact, very often I get a "boost" when I come off.

Test and EQ a perfectly good cycle.

Not everyone gets hunger on EQ, I have never experienced it.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

jay2244 said:


> ok pal so if i was just thinking test wats dosge and pct wud be gd


PCT as above, 1ml test 400 per week keep it simple.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I tend to use as little as 300mg/wk while dieting and cutting just to preserve muscles.

If you are after a 'fat bruners' look into clen and T3 (given that the diet is good and 20% below your maintenance calories)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

good luck me old mucker, although you dont look 18 stone?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

cas said:


> good luck me old mucker, although you dont look 18 stone?


That pic was taken when the OP was 10


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jay2244 said:


> hey guy
> 
> looking to do a 10 to 12 week cyce of test400 and equipoise to lean up and gain but i am un sure on how much to take and what pct is best and i have never done test
> 
> ...


if this is your first cycle do as Darksider suggest or even up the test too 500mg PW

Leave EQ till next time ..you need at least 600mg A WEEK of EQ to see any results, and no less than a 16 week cycle


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

well thanks very much pal alot of people say i dont look that but i so wats best then just test or both plz guys as i got a gd prices for both


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

the pic was took abt 3 weeks go


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jay2244 said:


> well thanks very much pal alot of people say i dont look that but i so wats best then just test or both plz guys as i got a gd prices for both


Answer is in the above posts m8 :thumb:


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

so this wud be gd pct

Clomid 100/100/50/50

nolvadex 20/20/20/20

500-1000iu per week from your 3rd week on cycle


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i am just coming to the end of the same cycle, been taking 1ml of test 400 a week and 2ml of eq 200. After a bit of advice I just banged them in the same needle and took it at the same time. Ive got nolva, clomid for pct and im starting hcg at 500iu every 3 days as of today for 10 jabs.

Might not be fore you but thats what im doing anyway.


----------

